# June 2014 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

June 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 6/1/14 on page 154, as of 6/30/14 on page 182, 28 pages read 
2.  The Strain (audiobook) as of 6/1/14 on page 214, completed 6/10/14, 398 pages read
3.  The Mouse on the Mile-The Green Mile 2 (DTB) began 6/8/14, completed 6/29/14, 92 pages read
4.  Thirteen Reasons Why (audiobook) began 6/10/14, completed 6/17/14, 316 pages read
5.  The Watchman (audiobook) began 6/17/14, completed 6/21/14, 452 pages read
6.  The Magician's Elephant (audiobook) began 6/21/14, completed 6/23/14, 208 pages read
7.  The invention of Wings (audiobook) began 6/23/14, as of 6/30/14 on page 192

Pages Read in June 2014:  1686
Books Read in June 2014:  5
Pages Read in 2014:  7386
Books Read in 2014:  22


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.62. Cherry Ames Senior Nurse (BK 2) by Helen Wells 6/1/14
2.63. Easy Paleo Gelatin Treats: 30 healing recipes for gummies, puddings and smoothies by Caitlin Weeks, NC 6/5/14
3.64. Cherry Ames Army Nurse (BK 3) by Helen Wells 6/5/14
4.65. The Empty Hours by Ed McBain 6/12/14
5.66. Cherry Ames Chief Nurse (Bk 4) 6/14/14
6.67. 100 Gelatin Gummy Bear Recipes: healthy candy, paleo-style, refined sugar free by Tina Cordain 6/18/14
7.68. 50 Nutella Recipes: Nutellaliscious For Every Nutella Lover Alive by Charity Wilson 6/21/14
8.69. Running Away: A Memoir by Robert Powell 6/25/14
9.70. The Empty Hours by Ed McBain (re-read) 6/27/14


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

110.1  Acquiring Trouble, Bluegrass Brothers, by Kathleen Brooks, finished****
111.2  Secret Santa, Bluegrass Brothers, by Kathleen Brooks, finished****
112.3  Relentless Pursuit, Bluegrass Brothers, by Kathleen Brooks, finished****
113.4  Secrets Collide, Bluegrass Brothers, by Kathleen Brooks, finished****
114.5  Final Vow, Bluegrass Brothers, by Kathleen Brooks, finished****
115.6  Something About you, FBI/US Attorney series, by Julie James, finished****
116.7  A Lot Like Love, FBI/US Attorney series, by Julie James, finished****
117.8  About That Night, FBI/US Attorney series, by Julie James, finished****
118.9  Love Irresistibly, FBI/US Attorney series, by Julie James, finished****
119.10  It Happened One Wedding, FBI/US Attorney series, by Julie James, finished****
120.11  Supreme Justice by Max Allan Collins, finished****
121.12  Glazed Murder: A Donut Shop Mystery1 by Jessica Beck, finished****
122.13  Field of Prey, Prey Series by John Sandford, finished****


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

22.1 Get Anyone To Do Anything by David J. Lieberman
23.2 A Room of One's Own by Virginia Woolf


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

1. My Dearest Friend by Nancy Thayer - good
2. Any Man of Mine (Chinooks #6) by Rachel Gibson - okay
3. Quiet by Susan Cain - good


Jan -2, Feb - 0, Mar - 4, April -9, May - 6


----------

